# DishPro Switches



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Has anyone seen any pictures or any other info about these new switches/lnb's? The tech chat was somewhat vague on the issue of capabilities.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

The DISHPro switches really aren't that complex. The output from a DISHPro LNBF is actually splittable. The only reason for a switch is to switch between satellites. The old method was a multiswitch. It actually had to both switch between satellites, and switch between polarities. The main advantages to the new system are ease of installation, and better install reliability (no more need to worry about the voltage not getting through). So it offers no real advantage to an existing install, but is an installer's or a new satellite owner's dream


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

www.pbase.com/image/222906
www.pbase.com/image/222907
www.pbase.com/image/222909
enjoy


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Very nice, Thank you for sharing those pics with us.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Nice looking switch, too. I would assume that this onew reqires power, but I don't see any markings for an inserter... any info?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

I don't know why it would need powered. There is no reason it should, but I don't know for sure. I do know I'd be very suprised if it needed power. That would defeat part of the purpose of stacked technology. Of course, knowing DISH - all things negative are possible!


----------

